# Excel.WorkBook <--- Zeile löschen/einfügen



## Entity (10. November 2004)

ich denk mir da müsste es doch 2 Funktionen geben.. auf die ich über mein WorkBook Objekt zugreifen können sollte, daß ich einzelne Zeilen löschen und einfügen kann oder?

Ich find nur nix!

Habts Ihr einen Plan wie diese Funktionen heißen könnten, oder gibt es da einen Standard Workaround den ich in mein Projekt einbinden kann?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnts mir helfen.. 
ich danke auch vielmals

mfg Patrick


----------



## Entity (10. November 2004)

*Lösung inside*

Public Sub deleteRow(iX As Integer, jX As Integer, Optional SheetX As String = "Tabelle1")
'iX für xlWorkB(index) jX für Zeile

Dim wantedSheet As Worksheet
Set wantedSheet = xLAppli.Workbooks(xLWorkB(iX).Name).Sheets(SheetX)
wantedSheet.Rows(Trim(Str(jX)) & ":" & Trim(Str(jX))).Select
xLAppli.Selection.Delete Shift:=xlUp
Set wantedSheet = Nothing
End Sub

so funktioniert es!


----------

